# جمع قيمة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
جمع «قيمة» في العادة يكون «قيم» لكن أتسائل ما جمعه في مجال الرياضيات، هل يصح أن نقول «قيمات»؟​


----------



## barkoosh

لم أجد إلا قاموساً واحداً يجيز جمع قيمة على قيمات. ومع أن هذا الجمع جائز لغوياً إلا أنه غير متداول
وأظن أن كتب الرياضيات تستعمل "قيم" جمعاً لكلمة قيمة مع أنني لن أستغرب إذا وجدت أن بعضها يستعمل "قيمات" أيضاً. فلا بد أن ذلك المعجم استند إلى استعمال ما ليورد هذا الجمع


----------



## إسكندراني

جمع التكسير يبدو أوضح في المجالات العلمية، مثلًا إذا قلنا عدّة قيم متقطّعة لا تبدو واضحة كقولنا عدّة قيمات متقطّعة، لكنّها تبدو أقلّ صحّة معك حقّ في ذلك. شكرًا لبحثك


----------

